# italienische MTV Moderatorin



## Ranger (26 Juni 2008)

Ich weiss leider den Namen nicht mehr, sie hatte vor einem Italien EM spiel gewettet das wenn Italien gewinnt sie einen Livestrip macht. Meines wissens haben die das Spiel gewonnen.
Kennt einer besagte Frau und hat das video?


mfg Ranger


----------



## Buterfly (26 Juni 2008)

Sie heißt *Elena Santarelli 

*und ist MTV-Moderatorin


----------



## Buterfly (26 Juni 2008)

hier ein paar Bilder von ihr, wegen dem Video guck ich noch
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=20490&highlight=Santarelli

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=6059&highlight=Santarelli


----------



## Buterfly (26 Juni 2008)

So da bin ich nochmal:

Also sie hat wikrlich vor zu strippen, aber hat's bis jetzt noch nicht getan.
Hoffentlich machts sie's bald 

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Gruß
Buterfly


----------



## Tokko (26 Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe buterfly.

Gerade auf den "italienischen" Sektor kennen sich viele (z.B ich) nicht so aus.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (26 Juni 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe buterfly.
> 
> Gerade auf den "italienischen" Sektor kennen sich viele (z.B ich) nicht so aus.
> 
> ...



Bei den "vielen" bin ich auch dabei - Google war mein Freund


----------



## asa (26 Juni 2008)

Naja, mit Fussball habt ihrs wohl auch nicht so, wie 

Italien hat das Spiel nur Unentschieden gespielt, deshalb gabs wohl auch keinen Strip


----------



## Tokko (26 Juni 2008)

Was hab ich ein Glück das ich mit Fußball nichts am Hut habe.

Obwohl den Strip hätte ich gerne gesehen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (27 Juni 2008)

asa schrieb:


> Naja, mit Fussball habt ihrs wohl auch nicht so, wie
> 
> Italien hat das Spiel nur Unentschieden gespielt, deshalb gabs wohl auch keinen Strip



Ui du hast recht. Und dabei hab ich das spiel auch no gesehn, als Buffon am Schluß den Elfmeter gegen Mutut gehalten hat. Hätte vielleicht erst nachdenken sollen :angry:

Naja, Nacktbilder gibts ja schon von ihr.


----------



## Ranger (27 Juni 2008)

asa schrieb:


> Naja, mit Fussball habt ihrs wohl auch nicht so, wie
> 
> Italien hat das Spiel nur Unentschieden gespielt, deshalb gabs wohl auch keinen Strip



NNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN

So ein mist, ich hab das Spiel nicht gesehen, schweinerei


aber danke für die Bilder, die sind auch schön


----------

